# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Black people, my dream sign?

## CLG

I'm pretty convinced that black people could be a dream sign of mine, and maybe even so my Dream Guide could be black. Lol. Hopefully Kobe Bryant.

Since I've got into LD'ing, I've notice me interacting with black people in every dream. But they always come up to me and engage conversation. It's been about 6-7 straight dreams. I have nothing against black people, I get along great with them. I hung out with a lot of different black people back in Middle School and High School. My niece is half-black. I just want to get your opinion, are black people one of my dream signs?

I don't see black people too often in my waking life, I never interact with them anymore. I work from home, I live in a "white" neighborhood(no pun). So, do you think seeing black people in my dream could possibly trigger me doing a reality check? Should I add black people as a person mantra..example - "When I see a black person in my dream, I will know i'm dreaming." or whatever.

I'm not joking about this, i'm not racist, i'm serios. They pop up way too much in my dream ever since I started LD'ing.

----------


## Nerte

I think it's the same thing like having a dream in school, in your old apartment where you don't live for years etc. You simply havin a dreams from your past. We all do. Yes, it is highly possible it is your dream sign, and a good one (as you wrote you don't interact with them anymore these days). Try to focus on that.

----------


## CLG

I will and thanks for the reply. I actually have family friends who are black. They are all from the same family and we hangout every so often. When the come down to town, but I don't think that has anything to do with it.

----------


## Banana King

I noticed there were black people in my dreams pretty often when I first started LDing. I thought about it and tried the mantra thing but instead they all vanished. Haven't seen any since then I think (in the dream)

----------


## Pizzaul

Pro tip: Don't worry about it.

Your dream signs are your dream signs, and you don't need to worry about being racist just because you dream about black people.

Just treat it like any other dream sign, it's only when you worry about it that trouble starts brewing in the mind - you know what I mean? There is no need to defend yourself, no need to _worry,_ it's just life. I come from an interracial marriage, I see so many people worry about being racist and I'm just like dude just chill out and don't worry about it - the minute you worry you perpetuate the issue. 

Just dream, brah

----------


## CLG

I'm not worried about being a racist. I was strictly stating the fact that i'm not a racist, so nobody would jump too conclusion. I was just asking if black people are my dream sign.

----------


## Shift

I would say what ^ said above, but you seem to agree that it's irrelevant. If you were dreaming about green people or pink people, you'd be in the same situation. In your dreams you are seeing something that you don't normally see in your day-to-day waking life. Which means that when you experience this 'thing', there is a high likelihood that you are in a dream... making it a dream sign.

So yea. RC to it.  :smiley:

----------


## CLG

> I would say what ^ said above, but you seem to agree that it's irrelevant. If you were dreaming about green people or pink people, you'd be in the same situation. In your dreams you are seeing something that you don't normally see in your day-to-day waking life. Which means that when you experience this 'thing', there is a high likelihood that you are in a dream... making it a dream sign.
> 
> So yea. RC to it.



Thank you! You said it absolutely perfect. And I will take it as my dream sign and enjoy. hopefully I can get some fried chicken out of it. (no pun)

----------


## Shift

I have absolutely no idea how that's not a pun, but good luck.

----------


## cygnus

> So yea. RC to it.



(DV innuendo)

----------


## CLG

> I have absolutely no idea how that's not a pun, but good luck.



lol more so I don't many any harm by it. just a cover up.





> (DV innuendo)



 :wink2:

----------


## Jakro

My mom says there's a lot of black people in Africa.

----------


## CLG

> My mom says there's a lot of black people in Africa.



Really? My Mom always told me there is a lot of Japanese people in Japan.

----------


## Loaf

This thread made me laugh. Why not pick something unusual as a dreamsign.

----------


## Automaton

If you're going to RC every time you see a black person, make sure it's an inconspicuous one. Nobody likes being poked and asked "Are you a DC?"  :tongue2:

----------


## RealShift

Haha, I can see it now. You're walking down the street (awake) and you see a black guy. 
As you walk past, you pinch your nose to do a RC. He asks "is it because I'm black?" 
You of course, reply back with "yeah..."  ::lol:: 
From there on...Idk..guess you've got some explaining to do  :Cheeky:

----------


## Loaf

After I read this topic I had a dream where I was the only white person in the room, along with my friend. There were roughly 60 people there.

----------


## SKA

Black people would off course only be a Dreamsign if the place you lived somehow is completely devoid of black people.

I mean I dream of African, European, Middle Eastern and Asian people, but perhaps that's no strange thing since I live in a very multi-cultural city. If I were to have a dream where I'd see only white European people, than that'd have to a dreamsign.

----------


## CLG

> After I read this topic I had a dream where I was the only white person in the room, along with my friend. There were roughly 60 people there.



Did you become Lucid because of it or no?

----------


## Loaf

No. But I missed every single RC and dreamsign that night.

----------


## wettDreamer

this post made me laugh my ass off. ''im not racist...hopefully I can get some fried chicken out of this though''

it's also funny cause iv become lucid from black people too. My highschool had about 700 students and all of them were white except 3 asians and one half black kid with skin no darker than sinbad. Iv had a few dreams were I'm at school and notice that there is an equal balence of diversity and then become lucid. The weird part is that my mind gets tripped up seeing black people at my school before it does on the fact that I'm even at school when i graduated 2 years ago

----------


## Jeff777

> This thread made me laugh. Why not pick something unusual as a dreamsign.



I cracked up myself!  ::chuckle::   Yeah bro, RC until the cows come home every time you see a black person.  Especially one in a suit and tie.   ::chuckle:: x100

----------


## Darkmatters

> Haha, I can see it now. You're walking down the street (awake) and you see a black guy. 
> As you walk past, you pinch your nose to do a RC. He asks "is it because I'm black?" 
> You of course, reply back with "yeah..." 
> From there on...Idk..guess you've got some explaining to do



This is hilarious!!!! was picturing the same thing. Yeah, good way to get your ass kicked!   :Eek:

----------


## CLG

> I cracked up myself!   Yeah bro, RC until the cows come home every time you see a black person.  Especially one in a suit and tie.  x100



 :Shades wink:

----------


## Ethereal

Mate, you don't need to spend 50% of your post telling us you're not racist just because you happen to dream of people with different skin pigment.

----------


## Darkmatters

Hey, I see where he's coming from though... some people get really offended really easily over a subject like this.

----------


## AccountableMasses

is it obama? I usually get him from time to time.

----------


## Xaqaria

I'd just like to point out, if you RC every time you see a black person I don't think they will get offended. Chances are they won't even notice, know what you are doing or realize that your actions have anything to do with them at all.

----------


## CLG

> Mate, you don't need to spend 50% of your post telling us you're not racist just because you happen to dream of people with different skin pigment.



How bout you worry about your own post, and i'll worry about mine. If you don't like it don't read it.

You don't need to spend a minute of your life telling me how I should post, because it doesn't regard you, thanks though.

I don't necessarily RC every time I see a black person in real life, cause I forget half the time. I do the breathing through the nose RC which isn't really noticeable in my opinion.

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm sorry, but is it a horrible thing that I laughed when I initially read this post?*

----------

